# Willoughby Boat Launch Fishing



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Anyone ever fish the pylons inside right across from the boat launch? The start of the I64 Bridge/tunnel? If so, what kind of fish are in there? I would assume the same that is outside but not as big.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I have asked the same question to quite a few people. Seems most do as we do and pass on the unknown water to fish the known areas at HRBT. I even asked our resident HRBT expert Kevin and got about the same response. Last trip out, I marked better and more fish during the transit than I did at the bridge. May well be worth a try.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

I agree Rick. The last time I went out I marked a whole lot of big stuff on the way out. I think I will try those this weekend.


----------



## qtigress (May 31, 2006)

Anyone know if you can stand in the parking lot and fish from shore there? I dont have a kayak, but a friend of mine lives within walking distance from there and i often wonder if fishing from the "bank" is allowwed.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

I've seen people fish the boat ramp all the time. Also, we hit those big breakwater pilings on the way to the bridge and caught nice croaker. I've heard rumor of specks and pups and other stuff even farther inside. You don't know until you go.

R


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

redgrappler said:


> Anyone ever fish the pylons inside right across from the boat launch? The start of the I64 Bridge/tunnel? If so, what kind of fish are in there? I would assume the same that is outside but not as big.


So has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

bbcroaker said:


> So has anyone tried it yet?


I am planning on trying sometime this weekend. This past weekend I hit rudee and caught the dreaded white and black animal...no not a cobia but that dang skunk


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

they have signs posted in parking lot no feeshn or crabbing


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

redgrappler said:


> I am planning on trying sometime this weekend. This past weekend I hit rudee and caught the dreaded white and black animal...no not a cobia but that dang skunk


Good luck ! Looking forward for a report.


----------

